# Hate to be that guy, but my iPhone got wiped and I have a block tomorrow morning -- app link??



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

Ive got 8hrs starting at 10am and I've yet to hear back from support -- does anyone have the link for the app download?? Or at least the support phone #. You can PM me... I'd really appreciate it obviously. Can't afford to lose my blocks because I don't have the app!!


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Just show up early. .. They will give you the app and you'll be fine... Save the apk file to your Dropbox /cloud or whatever you use next time.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FYI, I had a major SNAFU this AM with my S5. On the way to the 10AM block it decided it didn't want to be a phone anymore. I went out and bought an S7 and was able to transfer my rabbit file to my new phone via bluetooth. After eating a missed block WHILE sitting in the warehouse, waiting for Verizon to open at 1100, spending $800 for a new phone and getting set up, I was back by 2P, picked up a 2:30 and was able to get 7 hrs in. The easiest part of the ordeal was transferring the file.


----------

